# Starting a 4H club?



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Who would have thunk that I would be asked to start a 4H club!

Well the people who purchased Kitten from me also have another little alpine doeling who is gorgeous!! Anyway her daughters would love to do 4H with them and they asked me to run it. 

Of course i am happy to BUT I have NO CLUE HOW!!! :help: 

I need it ALL. Let me know what needs to be done etc


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

contact your local co-op office
you will have to work thru them anyway
sorry i can't help more
i'm sorta in the same boat
my girls have some friends interested in showing at fair next year and they want me to form a real 4h club...?...


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Go to your extension office. They will have all the paperwork you will need to fill out. See what other clubs are in your area and talk to some of the leaders. I was a girl scout leader for 10 years and switched to a 4-H leader 6 years ago. One very important thing is to have the parents involvement. You can start just one for goats or have it open for everyone. In our club it is a very diverse group. Some of the kids raise livestock but not all of them. We only meet once a month on a Sunday afternoon which works really well for everyone. If we have a community service project it might be done on a saturday. It gets tiring sometimes but to see the kids thrive and give them direction is really neat.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the getting started seems to be on me (not a problem) 

But what do the meetings consist of? what are the requirments for them to do to be able to show at the fair? 

I live in Camden County but the people live in Burlington County and the biggest fair is in the Burlington County so it seems best to start one in that county but I know they already have a 4H goat group --- can I still have my own?


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

You should be able to start your own group. The kids have to show in their own county but we've had kids from 2 counties. If you can, try to get kids from both counties. At our meetings sometimes we do crafts, we do this so the kids can enter them in the county fair. Some meetings are set aside for them to do their speeches. Activities depend on your age group. Ours run from 6-17. If we have an outing planned for the month then we count that as our meeting. We take ours canoing once a year, we take them fishing, and we also have a garden we started at the transfer station we work on twice a year. We have showmanship classes for those who want them. We meet at the park when the weather is good so when the kids get bored we let them go play for about 10 minutes then finish the meeting. We have officers(kids) and they run the business part of the meeting. One thing though make sure the secretary has legible handwriting. For fund raisers for our activities we usually have a bake sale(if you have a walmart nearby try to do it there) and our biggest fundraiser is selling the 4-H candy bars. We also usually rotate who brings snacks for the meeting. Good luck.


----------

